# Schwinn Whizzer at my LBS.



## Crazy8 (Sep 26, 2013)

This Whizzer is at my LBS.  Nice, but missing a lot of parts.  Wants $4000, which I'm thinking is an uneducated price.  I'm thinking maybe $2000 at most and I probably wouldn't bother rebuilding it.  It has the Deluxe Cruiser A.S. Stamped Pedals, Shwinable (how do you spell that?) tires, etc.  Don't think the seat is original.  Anyone else see any issues with this one?  Opinions on value, or value per parts?  Don't know much about Whizzers, but definitely hope to get one in the near future.


----------



## richtrix (Sep 26, 2013)

I See NFS on the yellow tag....I don't think he's got to worry about selling at that price   It's pieced together, no telling how many parts aren't correct, such as seat, wheels, tires, pedals, fenders, no chainguard, no sheave on the rear wheel, etc... IF the engine is good I would say $1000-$1200 parts, tops.


----------



## bike (Sep 26, 2013)

*dream a little*

dream for me..


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 26, 2013)

There are too many things wrong with that one to count...
That isn't a modern whizzer engine is it?


----------



## Boris (Sep 27, 2013)

If it were me, and I had the money, the frame, fork, crankset, motor, controls and tank would be worth about $1000 which would be a fair price to the owner. I'd figure for sure on buying pedals, belts, fenders, seat, sheave, heavy duty S-2 wheelset with forebrake & lever, clutch lever and cable and a chainguard. And that's just what I can see. From my experience, the addition of the correct parts, if bought separately could easily be at another $1000. Then of course you'll be needing a correct speedometer at $300-$400, and then there's the Bi-lite generator set, maybe another $250-$300. Might as well make that seat a correct Whizzer large pan at around $350-$400.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 27, 2013)

Engine looks clean...don't know if that's good or bad. Appears to be a "J" mill. needs Carb ($100 at least), sheave and attachment kit, belt(s), new whiz grip, air cleaner $40 min, exhaust?
I usually sold complete kits for $850-$1000. That has repop fenders too, maybe $1000 for what your getting.


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2013)

I would pass and get the real deal.By the time you make this one correct it wont be worth it.


----------



## stoney (Sep 29, 2013)

I agree, wait. the money there that I can see is the tank, if original, the frame, the motor, if good, hopefully a "J" model, maybe some small bits. Without getting into all the small stuff $650.00-$700.00. Again, my opinion.


----------



## mason_man (Sep 29, 2013)

It's still a nice looking rider, might be J, has H point cover, motor mounts are up side down.


----------



## BWbiker (Sep 30, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> If it were me, and I had the money, the frame, fork, crankset, motor, controls and tank would be worth about $1000 which would be a fair price to the owner. I'd figure for sure on buying pedals, belts, fenders, seat, sheave, heavy duty S-2 wheelset with forebrake & lever, clutch lever and cable and a chainguard. And that's just what I can see. From my experience, the addition of the correct parts, if bought separately could easily be at another $1000. Then of course you'll be needing a correct speedometer at $300-$400, and then there's the Bi-lite generator set, maybe another $250-$300. Might as well make that seat a correct Whizzer large pan at around $350-$400.



   Borris, Hi buddy! Are you certain this isn't a re-badged Streamiliner


----------

